# King Richard (Elbe Ore) - Merged Thread



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Not strictly Clan Line but King Line or certainly British and Commonwealth Shipping Co.She was originally ELBE ORE and was laid up in Glasgow in 1975 during the period when many ships came for that purpose.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

KING RICHARD was built in Denmark in 1967 with her sister MAINE ORE.
they were broken up in the middle of the 80 years.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I was pleased to see this pic of KR when I joined the forum last week, as I was on board when she came up the Clyde in in December 1977. I am looking for 35mm colour slides of that occasion if anybody on this forum can help, I'd be more than delighted.

Below is the text of an enquiry I placed on a couple of Yahoo groups a couple of years ago, but from which I had no response, here's hoping for one now.

Quote :

I am seeking copies of 35mm slides of KING RICHARD (ex-ELBE ORE) taken in autumn/winter 1977 in the following locations around Glasgow for a slide show I am putting together:

Laid up in Loch Striven with King Charles or George (I can't remember which)
At anchor off Skelmorlie (one end of the measured mile)
Proceeding up River Clyde
Turning in KGV dock entrance, then stern first further up the river
Alongside at Yorkhill Quay

I joined her sometime in September in Loch Striven, and left just before Christmas (22/23 Dec?) from Yorkhill Quay.
I believe she was the largest vessel ever to get so far up river. Also, I believe she broke loose there in bad weather in early January 1978 with only a watchman on board, which must have been fun for the Clyde Commissioners !

Also if anybody has any press cuttings of these episodes, or could point me in the right direction I'd be most appreciative.

Any out of pocket expenses would be refunded of course.
Please E-mail in the first instance to: [email protected] 

UnQuote

Thanks in advance ....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

*King Richard (Elbe Ore)- Merged Thread*

There have probably been a few new members of SN since I last posted this request for pics of the King Richard, so may be the moderators will forgive the repetiition now !

Below is the text of an enquiry I placed on a couple of Yahoo groups a few years ago, but from which I had no response, here's hoping for one now.

Quote :

I am seeking copies of 35mm slides of KING RICHARD (ex-ELBE ORE) taken in autumn/winter 1975 in the following locations around Glasgow for a slide show I am putting together:

Laid up in Loch Striven with King Charles or George (I can't remember which)
At anchor off Skelmorlie (one end of the measured mile)
Proceeding up River Clyde
Turning in KGV dock entrance, then stern first further up the river
Alongside at Yorkhill Quay

I joined her sometime in September in Loch Striven, and left just before Christmas (22/23 Dec?) from Yorkhill Quay.
I believe she was the largest vessel ever to get so far up river. Also, I believe she broke loose there in bad weather in early January 1976 with only a watchman on board, which must have been fun for the Clyde Commissioners !

Also if anybody has any press cuttings of these episodes, or could point me in the right direction I'd be most appreciative.

Any out of pocket expenses would be refunded of course.
Please E-mail in the first instance to: [email protected]

UnQuote

Thanks in advance ....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

In the 18 + months since I posted this message last, I suspect there are quite a few new SN members, if anybody can help me with pics of Elbe Ore / King Richard as below, I would be most grateful.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought I'd revisit this query, didn't realise it had been so long since I'd posted the first time, now is the occasion to bump it up the forum.

If anybody can help with my search, I'd me most appreciative.

Cheers

Andy


----------

